# Homeschool Bible and Writing Curricula



## Herald (Sep 6, 2005)

Our daughter is now in 9th grade (homeschool). We are looking for theologically sound bible curricula and writing curricula. There is plenty of Armenian stuff out there. Suggestions?

[Edited on 9-6-2005 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## dkicklig (Sep 6, 2005)

Check out Veritas Press. http://www.veritaspress.com


----------



## Scot (Sep 11, 2005)

That's what we use.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 12, 2005)

My oldest is only four, but we have the Covenant Home Training Guide by Bruce C. Stewart. It is only $3.00 and gives a suggested curriculum for every age through High school.

[Edited on 9-12-2005 by ChristopherPaul]


----------

